
Folding Home Reaches Exascale: 1,500B,000,000 Operations Per Second for Covid-19 - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15661/folding-at-home-reaches-exascale-1000000000000000000-operations-per-second-for-covid-19
======
Waterluvian
Does this effort provide incremental, meaningful value? Or is it a hail mary,
kind of like SETI@Home?

------
m0zg
And it's not even using most of its capacity at the moment. I have made a
dozen GPUs available to it, and at most 3 are doing any work. CPUs are idle
most of the time also.

------
IXxXI
Has a project like this achieved anything over the past 20 years they've
existed.

------
woodandsteel
The world is getting so strange. Imagine you were talking with a bright person
from, say, 1920, and you wanted to explain this to them. Think of all the
things you would have to explain, and how odd and impossible it would likely
sound to them.

------
ninju
Typo in the title..have a B rather than a zero

~~~
jtokoph
I think they are trying to shorten the number to “one thousand five hundred
billion million”

------
agumonkey
how easy is it to setup ?

I thought I'd print a little ad for kids in my neighborhood to use contribute
their gpu

~~~
m0zg
If you're using Linux, it can be launched with a single command line under
Docker.

~~~
moring
For CPU, that is. Trying to make it work on my GPU took me to driver hell --
OpenCL support seems to be an entirely separate driver from normal graphics,
and the newest packages that might support my GPU (Intel) are not even
available for Ubuntu, let alone Mint.

~~~
vastinfest
I've just given up trying to make it work with Radeon RX 580 under linux (and
I'm unlikely to waste any more electricity by running it on my windows box). I
tried amdgpu-pro - opencl was there but folding@home refused to even detect
it. I tried rocm - same nonsense.

------
noipv4
All the non profitable and benevolent crypto miners.

